# What happens after BMQ for military police training



## elitesouljah (10 Sep 2010)

Hi I just wanted to know what happens after i complete BMQ in St. Jean sur Richilieu. Do I go to borden after for military police school? and how long will that be before I get an assignment.


----------



## Occam (10 Sep 2010)

Investigative techniques wasn't your strongest class in Police Foundations, was it?

http://www.forces.ca/en/job/militarypolice-75#education-2


----------



## DulongC (10 Sep 2010)

After completing BMQ you will be sent to CFB Borden and placed on PRETC (Post Recruit Education Training Centre) where you will wait for the next MP QL3 course to start at the accademy. While on PRETC you will recieve some additional training, including a driver's course to get you your 404 permit. As indictaed at the link above, the QL3 course is 6 months in duration. About half way through the course you will be instructed to submit a memo with your 3 posting preferences which are sent to the career manager. You will find out what your posting will be approx 5 months into the course.


----------



## AtEase (16 Sep 2010)

When in Borden do you live on base or can you live off base? (apartment or house with your family)


----------

